# Manzanita ???



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Noticed that another member was selling sand blasted manzanita branches...I didn't know that they were appropriate for terrarium use!!...I've been using the branches for my Chameleon cages...sooooo, the question is do you have to treat it in any to make it safe for the vivs...I have access to a "lot" of it...not sure of the exact name of this species of manzanita, but its found in the back country of San Diego and has a red-ish color to to its branches!!??


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

isn't it illegal to cut down manzanita??? just a thought


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I did check into that ...from what I found or didn't...it wasn't illegal...my source is family land that is being cleared for a fire break around a house...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh, well i suppose it's the same. not sure tho, but i think it's just the bark that's red, underneath should be the same stuff, but i'm not a manzanita expert tho


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Manzanita isn't illegal to cut down....in many places it's a weed. It's only illegal if it's one of the endangered species and/or it's in a national park or a private land and you cut it down w/out the owner's consent. I'm pretty sure those are the only reasons it'd be illegal. If there are other reasons I'm sure someone will chime in. I've picked up some manzanita beside a highway before. Albeit I picked up dead, fallen branches, I still harvested it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It is EVERYWHERE down here. Im thinking about grabbing a ton of branches and tossing them into the big autoclave here at the lab to get em nice and sterile. Wish I had a sandblaster too, but oh well


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

If you can't find yourself a sandblaster I'd just like to say that the red bark comes off fairly easily with a tough toothbrush scrubbing if the branch had been dead and dried for a while beforehand.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

You can also soak the branches in water for a few days, scrub it, let it dry, then bake it... I like the look of it this way much more than the sandblasted ones.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022499,-117.120834


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Boy I wish I had your Problem..too much wood 
If it was economical I would take a truck load


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

build a ghetto tumbler, or borrow/buy an old cement mixer... toss in some sand and turn it on


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 13, 2012)

frogparty said:


> It is EVERYWHERE down here. Im thinking about grabbing a ton of branches and tossing them into the big autoclave here at the lab to get em nice and sterile. Wish I had a sandblaster too, but oh well


dude one of my friends has a sand blaster, and my shop works with a powder coating company that does sandblasting... we should go out to east county and grab all kinds of stuff. haha


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh hell yeah!!! Sandblasted and autoclaved


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

And I have tanks we can put them in!  It would be nice to get a local source of blasted and baked manzanita on the west coast. Lots of various hobbyist use it and can benifit that source.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

not baked, autoclaved at 124 degrees C. Baking accomplishes nothing


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

MX83Drifter said:


> dude one of my friends has a sand blaster, and my shop works with a powder coating company that does sandblasting... we should go out to east county and grab all kinds of stuff. haha


No need to drive far, I've got all you need here at my house...its been all trimmed up and its just wating for your sandblaster!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

BITCHIN. Cottage industry here we come!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Manzanita only grows at 5,000 feet and above, so that must be an interesting house.

s


erik s said:


> I did check into that ...from what I found or didn't...it wasn't illegal...my source is family land that is being cleared for a fire break around a house...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No we have coastal manzanita here


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> No we have coastal manzanita here


Yep...that house is definitely not at 5000 feet!!!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought it was 121* C? 



frogparty said:


> not baked, autoclaved at 124 degrees C. Baking accomplishes nothing


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Our autoclave is running hot.


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, I guess me frogparty n erik are starting a business haha. what should we call it..?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good wood enterprises


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> Manzanita only grows at 5,000 feet and above, so that must be an interesting house.
> 
> s


There are coastal species and people grow it at lower elevations for landscaping purposes as well.


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 13, 2012)

rofl. " Good Wood" lol


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Good wood enterprises


UMMMMAAAAA..I don't know you that well!!!! 

LOL..Anyway here is just part of what I got


----------

